#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API and ASME standards

## al-gharabee

See a description -->> attached to this post.
Password: crooks@live

API, pt. 1 -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API, pt. 2 -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME -- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Enjoy!See More: API and ASME standards

----------


## JEB

Thanks!

btw: does anybody have the digital (searchable) version of ASME VIII ed2007 add2008 div1 (and2)?

----------


## ivanilych

Anyone with ANSI standards collection is encouraged to post as well. Thank you for this!

----------


## Mohamed

*Very thanks brother for good collections*

----------


## jianjian

Thankyou very much!

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Mr.Al-GHARABEE,
I could not download this posting could you please mail me the posting to my email id
parthasarathyr@orchidpharma.com
Thanks and Regards,
Partha.

----------


## al-gharabee

> Dear Mr.Al-GHARABEE,
> I could not download this posting could you please mail me the posting to my email id
> parthasarathyr@orchidpharma.com
> Thanks and Regards,
> Partha.



I will not be able to send 350+ Mb to your e-mail
Besides, most of the mailboxes are limited to 10 Mb
For exchange of such a big volumes of data we use filesharing services like RapidShare
Any other suggestions?

----------


## AnandV

Thank you

----------


## asif

Good post dude

----------


## kavita_00

> API and ASME standards 
> See a description -->> attached to this post.
> Password: crooks@live
> 
> API, pt. 1 -- RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> API, pt. 2 -- RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> ASME -- RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> Enjoy!



The links are dead. can somebody upload the same again.

Thanks

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Mr.Al-GHARABEE/Mohamed,
Please reupload the same and kindly mail me the link to 
parthasarathyr@orchidpharma.com
Thanks and Regards,
Partha.

----------


## ginozky

hey in the doc i not found api rp 13 d and api rp 10b please share with us
thanks

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Reupload please. Thanks

See More: API and ASME standards

----------


## michaeldlq

Dears  can't find the files  Pls reupload thx

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
i'm looking for asme-lifting and rigging procedure.can anyone share every things taht related to this matter?
thanks for read my post=)

----------


## Nabilia

> dear friends,
> i'm looking for asme-lifting and rigging procedure.can anyone share every things taht related to this matter?
> thanks for read my post=)



ASME doesn't deal with procedures as far as I know. 
Here is a pipeline company procedure for cranes and rigging.
Cranes.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

thanks Nabilia..i appreciate your kindness for sharing these documentation=)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
please share these links.
tq

----------


## mirro

plz re*upl*oa*d

----------


## ayyazveer

Plz Help 

I required ASME Section II Part A (451 to End) 2010 urgent basis........ 

email address: ayyazakram@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## inmyhead

Dear Mr.Al-GHARABEE,
I could not download this posting could you please mail me the posting to my email id
roof_999@hotmail.com
Thanks and Regards,

----------


## aboutmerahul

Dear Mr Al-Gharbee..
Please activate the link once again.
I could not find any files there.

Thanks

----------


## 517300

Dear Mr Al-Gharbee...
Could you sent ASME standarts pack to my email. 517300@mail.ru
thx a lot

----------


## zarley_ahmad

can anyone upload the API standards back? The old ones has been deleted. Thank you in advance

See More: API and ASME standards

----------


## bengoan

thanks al-gharabee for sharing

----------


## Nabilia

Look here quick for 2010 a s m e missing sections
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is not my folder so don't ask me to reload it...

----------

